

Ask YC : Anyone experienced an online CS degree? - VinzO

I am 30 and I have a familly to support. To be able to plan  my time as I want and still get a salary to feed my familly, I am wondering if an online CS degree can be a good solution. Did anyone try this? Any recomendation?
======
jgamman
buy a grad student for 20-30$/hr and work on your own project in your spare
time. leverage quickly (i would estimate 6-10 months to get on the bottom
rung) to get a job in CS. rinse and repeat.

------
alaskamiller
I worked with a team that had a few Indians that migrated over and did online
master courses to compensate for their Indian bachelor degrees. One did CSU
Boulder's online course work, one did Phoenix Online, another did something
else that I forgot.

All in all they still have trouble keeping up with the kids that came out of
an American undergraduate college. They spent quite a penny for it too and
spoke highly of it but now they make the same money as the rest of us despite
none of us (I don't even have a bachelors) have advanced degrees.

From what I heard experiences Phoenix Online is wholly dependent on who you
get as an instructor. Will it greatly impact your salary in the future? I
don't think as much as good experience and good projects on your resume would.

